# singer 360 knitting machine



## pug lady

Hi
I am considering purchasing a 360 as a first knitting machine. It does not have any of the three manuals with it however. Can anyone offer advise as they don't seem to be available. Also is this a decent machine for a beginner? I did not want to spend a lot in case i did not like it. Thank you for any help!


----------



## susieknitter

The 360 is a lovely machine, it has a built in knit radar which is great to use. Have a look for a Knitmaster 360 manual and operation manual. This is the same machine, it's just that in the UK they are called Knitmaster instead of Singer. Both books are on the Ebay UK site at the moment, they may post world wide if you ask them. Or you can look to see if you can find a free download of them.


----------



## anniebee

I would recommend a Brother machine over a Singer anytime and especially for a first machine or a beginner. They are easier to use and come with a lace carriage. Look up for the model KH 860, 24 Stitches punchcard, an excellent machine, light to use and simple to understand. Good luck.


----------



## KateWood

Both Singer and Brother are beautiful machines. Check if the 360 you are intrested in comes with the lace carriage. You can find manuals for it and the brother machines on this site;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/aboutknittingmachines.php 
click the links about silver reed for the Singer and about Brother then select the manuals options for a list of manuals you can download in pdf format. There is a lot of valuable information on this site.


----------



## apette

Singer 360 was the first machine I bought. Still have it, just don't use it anymore. It was a wonderful machine to learn on. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this machine.


----------



## prairiewmn

I also prefer the singer and have the 360. Can still get parts for them, get them repaired too. Brother machines are harder to get parts for. The site listed above will get you your manual. Enjoy the machine and happy knitting.


----------



## brenda m

You might also find the manuals under the Studio name, same machine. The lace carriage for the studio is bought separately but will do everything with one carriage unlike the brother/knitking. Both are good machines.


----------



## MarciasKnitting

I purchased a dealers 360 so have lots of parts & pieces. Used it to teach Campfire girls.... it is a real work horse. If you want lace carriage, 4 color changer, punch cards, etc. I can be reached at [email protected] I am in Washington state. Need to start clearing out stuff... can only knit on one machine at a time...right??


----------



## Oogie

I have had a Singer 360 for many many years and still use it and love it. It's a real work horse and does lovely knitting.


----------



## Birgitte

If its the same as knitmaster 360, I can mail manuals


----------



## brenda m

The knitmaster, singer, and studio are all the same machine. I think there's another name in there but can't remember. Different names for different places.


----------



## chickkie

The 360 is the workhorse of knitting machines. I would not hesitate to purchase one. I prefer the Singer over the Brother machines as they seem to be easier to learn. Maybe that is because I learned the Singer first.


----------



## Birgitte

give me your mail address and I will mail manuals


----------



## KateWood

Did you purchase the 360? Its manuals are on the link I gave above free for the download.


----------



## pug lady

My email is [email protected] Also sent you pm with my address


----------



## Thecanechair

I have a 360 and love it, but I don't know how to set the carriage for an I-cord. Anyone able to help me please?
Thank you all 
Ellen


----------



## brenda m

I cord it just 3 or 4 stitches and knit until it's as long as you want then bo


----------



## chickkie

Icord is knit one direction and slip the other direction.

You need to set the carriage to slip (not knit) one direction, and knit the other direction. just moce the lever on the side you want it to slip.


----------



## Thecanechair

I've been selecting 3-4 stitches, cast on, putting the cam lever on slip, one side lever on the circle. Then when I knit it makes the I cord but it does knit one of the end stitches. Hellllppppp!!!!!!!


----------



## Birgitte

Here is two videos, perhaps they will help:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvZUY6Ur2NA&feature=related


----------



## Birgitte

Sorry I misunderstood you - here is the carriage settings for i-cord on the 360


----------



## Thecanechair

Thank you so much I will try that - and thank you for the picture.
Best wishes
Ellen


----------



## Thecanechair

Oh Dear, tried that but it doesn't knit all sts when it is supposed to. It will slip one way and not knit alternate sts the other way.


----------



## Birgitte

Do you have a punchcard attached ? .... if you have, this setting will knit the pattern on the punchcard.


----------



## Thecanechair

Clever Girl Birgitte, I did have a punch card in and even though it was on lock and therefore not advancing, it clearly was in its memory. Thank you so much for that, I can now finish off my project.


----------



## Birgitte

You are welcome ! glad I could help


----------



## jelina

i also still have the 360 and a newer one electronic but prefer to use the 360 for most of my knitting jelina


----------



## jelina

i also still have the 360 and a newer one electronic but prefer to use the 360 for most of my knitting jelina


----------



## Thecanechair

I was thinking about getting an electronic but I think I will just learn as much as possible on this lovely simple machine first. Then I might get a bulky, then an electronic.. Mmmmm, hooked a bit on knitting machines


----------



## Birgitte

The 360 Is my favorit to.
I have a "Bulky 8" also a great, - but simple machine, and a Passap E6000 which is very a complicated, and wonderful machine.


----------



## Thecanechair

Hello Birgitte, I had a demo on an e6000 in april this year and loved it. But it is quite expensive so I'll have to save my pennies. What sort of yarn do you use on your 360? I'm still experimenting with it. I love cotton yarn but other knitters tell me they hate it because it has no give. I've just done cushion covers so far but will venture now onto a garment. I'll see if cotton is okay, if not I'll try something else.


----------



## Birgitte

I use all kinds of yarn that is not too thick. It's best to use yarn on cones intended for machine knitting, but I do bye yarn that i not coned, I also like cotton, I often get it thin, on cones, - otherwise I use paraffin. I do not use anything thicker than sock yarn to this machine, and I use paraffin to sock yarn.
Regards Birgitte


----------



## Thecanechair

Hello, just wondering if you actually have pug dogs. I am after a pattern for a coat for my son's beloved pug. I'd be grateful if you could help with one.
Ellen


----------



## Thecanechair

I am after a pattern for a coat for my son's beloved pug. I'd be grateful if anyone could help with one or a generally easy one for any size dog.
Ellen


----------



## Birgitte

Here are two patterns, i don`t know if they fit, I have only made one dog sweater for my daughters chihuahua, but I made the pattern myself. I think I found these at Ravelry.com there are lots of free patterns.


----------



## Thecanechair

Thank you, I'll try the first one and see how I go.


----------



## mbcamou

Hi 

Which brother machine would you recommend for a beginner ?

Marion


----------



## susieknitter

mbcamou said:


> Hi
> 
> Which brother machine would you recommend for a beginner ?
> 
> Marion


Marion I suggest you start a new topic asking your question. This topic dates back to 2012 so lots of people will ignore it and /or may answer something that was originally asked in 2012.
Go to the top of the page and click on "create new topic"

I personally prefer Brother electronic machines and if you can afford one recommend a KH970. If that is too pricey then a 965i, 965, 940 or 930 if you are in the USA.


----------



## Azzara

mbcamou said:


> Hi
> 
> Which brother machine would you recommend for a beginner ?
> 
> Marion


Brother KX350/390 Convertible Machine 
4.5mm & 9mm CONVERTIBLE, MANUAL

Nicely made metal and plastic bed knitting machine. A great starter machine and you can change gauge as it can convert from 4.5mm to 9mm and visa versa.


----------



## etrnlife

The 360 is a great model, I have two.  You can find manuals, patterns, and such here
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=+360


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

apette said:


> Singer 360 was the first machine I bought. Still have it, just don't use it anymore. It was a wonderful machine to learn on. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this machine.


I agree. It is prudent to print out the manuals. Every page is important for a new knitter.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

apette said:


> Singer 360 was the first machine I bought. Still have it, just don't use it anymore. It was a wonderful machine to learn on. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this machine.


I agree. It is prudent to print out the manuals. Every page is important for a new knitter.


----------



## knitteerli

Whatever machine you buy as a beginner, I think a good investmetn would be to get it fully serviced before attempting one stitch. Or at least get advice from a repair tech to see what needs done right now and what can wait. If you try to begin with a machine that has a flattened or frayed or munched up sponge bar, you will go mad, and so will your machine. Often a tiny little problem can cause you to give up in frustration, when it would have been spotted right away by a competent mechanic.

Good luck. I think you will love your machine when you get it up and running properly. When you do, be sure you have a spare room for the other machines you will inevitably accumulate,and a barn for your yarn stash!


----------



## sewingbuster

Just acquired a 360K Singer No 445476, no manuals. Have no idea how to set it up. Can someone give me a how to lesson or a web site to walk me through this. very daunting but anxious to see it work. Presently have a bond (which I love) so would like to try this 360K out. email [email protected] if you can help with this itchy problem.


----------



## Azzara

Free manuals. You should download and print these manuals.

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-360-260-knitting-machine-manual.html

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-360-260-operation-knitting-machine-manual.html

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitmaster-360-260-pattern-book-knitting-machine-manual.html

You will probably need a new sponge bar.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

sewingbuster said:


> Just acquired a 360K Singer No 445476, no manuals. Have no idea how to set it up. Can someone give me a how to lesson or a web site to walk me through this. very daunting but anxious to see it work. Presently have a bond (which I love) so would like to try this 360K out. email [email protected] if you can help with this itchy problem.


Do print out the manuals. Or better still, located the originals or the SK 700 series.
It will be necessary to refer to the "operations manual" frequently while learning the operation of the machine and its wonderful capabilities.

Parts are readily available for the Studio/Singer/Silver-Reed macines. i.e. rubber wheels, brushes, retainer bars.


----------

